# Marlboro officer gets drug suspect in Miami



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

Mar 21, 2006

*Marlboro officer gets drug suspect in Miami*

* By Elaine Thompson TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF
[email protected]
*

* 
MARLBORO- * A Marlboro police detective flew to Miami yesterday to return a Rhode Island man who skipped town four years ago after being arrested for allegedly selling cocaine to undercover police.

Lt. Robert Jusseaume said 34-year-old Juan Ardilla, whose name also has been spelled Ardila, was arrested in Miami last week after Marlboro police and the federal Drug Enforcement Agency received information that he has been living in Dade County since 2002. Detective Stephan W. Lupien flew to Miami yesterday and was expected to bring Mr. Ardilla back today, Lt. Jusseaume said. He will be booked on the arrest warrant and then likely taken to the Middlesex County jail in Cambridge until further court proceedings.

Mr. Ardilla, a Colombian national who is in the United States on a work visa, had been selling cocaine since the mid-1990s, Lt. Jusseaume said.  

"He told police that he had sold cocaine to help pay for his house, his car and to send his child to school," Lt. Jusseaume said in a recent telephone interview.

The lieutenant said Mr. Ardilla was arrested Jan. 3, 2002, on Boston Post Road East, the result of a long undercover operation. He was living in Pawtucket, R.I., at the time. He had allegedly sold three-quarters of an ounce of cocaine to an undercover officer on two occasions and an eighth of an ounce to another undercover officer. He was indicted by a Middlesex County grand jury May 9, 2002, charged with trafficking cocaine, two counts of distribution of cocaine and possession of Class B and Class D drugs. He was arraigned in Middlesex Superior Court on May 17 and bail was set at $15,000 cash. He posted the bail and then was defaulted on Nov. 6, when he was supposed to appear in court.


----------

